# question about superchargers setup?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Since TheSnail started his thread on the supercharger mod for the 1.6, i have been thinking about the setup he using. 

Setting the system up the way he is planning, means that you have to setup all your vaccum lines up the same as you would for a turbo, check valves for stuff that should only should only see a vaccum. I think this is correct. Not 100% sure. This system is similar to Vortech and powerdyne blower setups.

I went searching on the net for other Supercharger setups, like jackson racing and similar. I couldn't find a good pictiure on the setup. So i went looking on ebay. still couldn't figure out what I am looking for. I found a HKS supercharger for the AE86, and i saw what i wanted to see. 

My question to you knowledgeable peeps out there, If you setup a roots type blower and put the maf, tb, and vaccumn lines on the intake side of the blower, your car gizmos only see a vaccumn and never boost correct? And would the maf work pre blower the same as post blower? 

This is all just theory for now (since my free motor deal fell thru) and I would be interested in any info you guys can give. I am still searching the net for more info .


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah the MAF is never suppose to see boost but in turbo setups some have put it after the compressor... the vacum lines however on my setup does see boost and I have put check valves in to avoid blowing off boost into the emissions equipment.

no supercharger available for the ga16de right now... maybe if TheSnail ever finishes his we'll see how he runs it... now i know why he's called "TheSnail"


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James, since i couldn't beat the NA thing and can't afford the Turbo thing, I want to try what he is trying, but this again, is going to be a long term project. 

My thoughts so far are to use a EATON M45 thew same one that TheSnail is useing, but mount it between the firewall and engine above the oil filter similar to the jackson kit for honda's. I can get the custon intake manifold made, with all vaccumn and emissions stuff still used. I can also get the runners from blower to head made, keeping stock injector points. 

I just had an idea while typing the above, if i can use the bottom half of the stock intake manifold with an adaptor plate to the blower, with the right length pulley arm on the blower i think i could make it fit. 

I have so many ideas going thru my head right now, i won't be able to do them all. It all comes down to which type superchager i can get first and cheapest as to how i make it work. All of this and I still have a spare ECU to get programmed when i am ready to try what ever it is i make. 

I am lost....in car mod land! Yeah!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You're better off using a centrifugal supercharger mounted the way Area 51 mounted theirs on their spec v... you can run an aftercooler that way too.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're better off just using some nitrous or something, if you can't afford to do proper forced induction


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you have to remember, if you are gonna do it right and not blow up your motor, spend money for quality products. and if the snail ever gets the product done, you will have some help.. but maybe you want to call JWT and see if they would be able to work with you.. and document every step of the way for a new thread..


----------



## rb42 (Apr 28, 2004)

Ever considered going to the dealership and looking under the hood of an SC Xterra/Fronty to see how Nissan did it w the Eaton? The layout's obviously different, but the system wouldn't be all that different..


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I have had a change of heart.

See the post turbo for $800.

Dave


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I have had a change of heart.
> 
> See the post turbo for $800.
> 
> Dave



yeah right....hahaha... people talk, then disappear.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

NO I JUST FOUND A BETTER DEAL! I know i talk, i talk a lot, mostly to myself. I never wanted 5 billons horses, I'll be happy with about 150. I also don't like peeps who don't think outside of the box. Getting a running supercharger that is safe and efficient is still cheaper than a HS turbo kit. I keep reading in all these other posts how this forum is about helping people and *EXCHANGING IDEAS*, well maybe then the big names here should remember that and stop *CRAMMING* their conceptions of how thing should be down everyones throat! I really like this forum, been here since it was the part of b15sentra.forums, but lately, every time some one has an idea on how to do something or a different view on the way something could work, all the big wigs shit on them and the follwers just talk trash. 

Now I have found a bunch of used turbo parts cheap, and i am going that route, it should be done in about months and half, depending on shipping time and JWT. I am going turbo, and it only going to cost about $1500 for the entire set up. I won't take Mike K.'s challange because as i stated i don't want that much performance, not for this car. 

MYOUNG, before that last comment i really respected you and the work you have done for the nissan community, now i am starting to think my respect was missed placed.

Dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

now that another thread has proven pointless....say bye bye! If Mike wishes to leave a comment, he has the means to do so.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> now that another thread has proven pointless....say bye bye! If Mike wishes to leave a comment, he has the means to do so.


First of all I wasn't even refering to you in that post.. was refering to the person Mike K challenged in the $800 turbo thread. But since you made it personal to me, even though a dozen other people told you more negatives about it then I did...okay

I'm sorry, but you shouldn't ask for opinions if you don't want to hear the answers. No one has Superchargers in 4 cylinder Nissan engines for a reason. 

Would you respect us more if we didn't say anything and you spent $2500 to do it and it messed your car up or only gained you 40 whp?

We/I don't think outside the Box?... haha Do you know how many people laughed at me for building a GA? How many chuckles I got at Nissan car meets and SE-R dyno days? How many.."why don't you just swap in a SR?" How many said "Its gonna blow at 200".... lots of people did.

Don't you think we looked at all the options on the GA before choosing what we eventually came out with? A supercharger is just not a good idea on the GA.. sorry but that's mine and others opinions.. Now if you'd liek to prove us wrong then please do it.. I will be the first to say I was wrong.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

myoung said:


> First of all I wasn't even refering to you in that post.. was refering to the person Mike K challenged in the $800 turbo thread.


MY apologies, that way made that statement i read as if it was directed at me. 

[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry, but you shouldn't ask for opinions if you don't want to hear the answers. No one has Superchargers in 4 cylinder Nissan engines for a reason.?[/QUOTE]

If you reread my intial post i didn't ask for opinions, i asked for information on how to safely make it work.


[/QUOTE]
Would you respect us more if we didn;t say anything and you spent $2500 to do it and it messed your car up or only gained you 40 whp?[/QUOTE] 

Go back and reread the post on $800 turbo, post #29 you will seee my view on that. 


This was misunderstanding on my part, again i apologize. MYOUNG keep up the good work and i'll keep reading.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I apologize as well... bad day...haha

Seriously I was refering to the guy Mike challenged in the $800 turbo thread.. seems we both may have mixed up some of the stuff on both threads.

hey if you wanna do and prove it can be done we will give you article space in NPM.. I just don't think its a good idea on such a small displacement motor... 

But as Dennis Miller says.. "That's just me I could be wrong"


peace


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i really would just like to see somone do it just to seewhat the results may be.


----------

